# New 2017 black Diamond head lamps



## wtrm (Mar 21, 2017)

Black Diamond keeps updating it's headlamps there was a recent update and redesign last year but they added new lumens to current devices and updated them probably to compete with new high power headlamps (for example petzl actic or updated tikkas) the main difference is in spotmodel witch has improved flood light and +50% light output they might even use same led but with pop change for higher out put and also there is no sign of regulated output but they have more realistic battery life 

Spot
DESCRIPTION

Our go-to headlamp for everything from midweek dawn patrols to all-night rappelling sessions, the Black Diamond Spot now features an incredible 300 lumens of adjustable light with a fully waterproof construction. In addition to its reliable, precise and powerful beam for spotting anchors or trail cairns, the Spot’s redesigned lighting profile offers improved peripheral lighting for close-range activities like cooking, reading or sorting gear, while simultaneously increasing the overall brightness. The Spot also features our Brightness Memory, which allows you to turn the light on and off at a chosen brightness without reverting back to full power. Seven different lighting modes, including red night vision, allow for fully custom lighting in any situation, and our PowerTap Technology makes for instant brightness adjustments.

One QuadPower LED and one DoublePower white LED emit 300 lumensRed SinglePower LED for night vision has dimming and strobe settings and activates without cycling through white modePowerTap™ Technology allows instant transitioning between full and dimmed powerSleek, low-profile design uses three AAA batteriesBrightness Memory allows you to turn the light on and off at a chosen brightness without reverting back to full powerSettings include full strength in proximity and distance modes, dimming, strobe, red night-vision and lock modeWaterproof; Protected against water immersion down to >1m (3.3 ft) for 30 minutes (IPX 8)





Storm
DESCRIPTION

Our rugged, fully waterproof workhorse for foul conditions and big adventures, the Black Diamond Storm Headlamp now features 350 lumens of power and three different colored night vision modes. The redesigned lighting profile offers improved peripheral lighting for close-range activities like cooking, reading or sorting gear, and the Storm also features our Brightness Memory, which allows you to turn the light on and off at a chosen brightness without reverting back to full power. Eight different lighting modes allow for fully custom lighting in any situation, and our PowerTap Technology makes for instant brightness adjustments.

One QuadPower LED and one DoublePower white LED emit 350 lumensRed, green and blue SinglePower LEDs for night vision have dimming and strobe settings and activate without cycling through white modePowerTap™ Technology allows instant transitioning between full and dimmed powerBrightness Memory allows you to turn the light on and off at a chosen brightness without reverting back to full powerSleek, low-profile design uses four AAA batteriesSettings include full strength in proximity and distance modes, dimming, strobe, red, green and blue night-vision, and lock modeWaterproof and dustproof: Sealed housing withstands immersion up to 1m for 30 minutes (IP67)
Probably not regulated




Cosmo 
It is identical to 2016 spot
DESCRIPTION

Featuring a redesigned waterproof housing and 200 lumens of power, the Black Diamond Cosmo Headlamp is perfect for any adventure where daylight is in short supply. From dinner in camp to alpine starts and late-night hikes, the Cosmo features six different lighting modes for fully custom illumination. And thanks to its fully waterproof construction, the Cosmo keeps lighting the way through sprinkles, splashes and full-on storms.

One TriplePower LED and one DoublePower white LED emit 200 lumensRed night vision has dimming and strobe modes and activates without cycling through the white modeSleek, low-profile design uses three AAA batteriesSettings include proximity and distance modes, dimming, strobe, red night-vision and lock modeWaterproof: Protected against water immersion down to >1m (3.3 ft) for 30 minutes (IPX 8)







New astoro 
Updated gizmo?

****


*********

DESCRIPTION

A compact yet powerful headlamp that’s small enough to bring just in case, but bright enough to light the way down unexpected rappels and dark trails, the Black Diamond Astro Headlamp features a sleek, modern housing and 150 lumens of power. The Astro's dimming and strobe modes let you customize the lighting to your needs, and the highly weather-resistant housing shrugs off rain and snow.

One TriplePower LED emit 150 lumensSleek, low-profile design uses three AAA batteriesSettings include full strength, dimming and strobeBrightness Memory allows you to turn the light on and off at a chosen brightness without reverting back to full powerStormproof: withstands rain and sleet from any angle (IPX 4)


----------



## FlashlightR (Mar 21, 2017)

Very nice headlights (and the Black Diamond lights are waterproof) but they all use PWM. Both Petzl and Black Diamond still use PWM in all of there lights. I like the design of the lights but the PWM is a no go for me......


----------



## wtrm (Mar 21, 2017)

They are selling 2016 spot as Cosmo even they haven't changed storms photo I wonder if it is still regulated it would be nice to know their actual battery life compared to 2016 models they say about 20 h run time vs astronomical 60h on 2016 storm 
They might have changed battery life measurement method( more realistic)


----------



## FlashlightR (Mar 22, 2017)

I think they will update the photos if the old stock models have been sold out. Maybee they just took the old circuit board, changed the modes and redesigned the models body. That wouldn't improve the runtimes... In some reviews I read that the new black diamond models are waterproof but don't have rubber rings for waterproofing.... then maybee just the circuit boards and bodies are moulded together in plastic to make it waterproof... the petzls are only rated ipx4.......


----------



## wtrm (Mar 22, 2017)

FlashlightR said:


> I think they will update the photos if the old stock models have been sold out. Maybee they just took the old circuit board, changed the modes and redesigned the models body. That wouldn't improve the runtimes... In some reviews I read that the new black diamond models are waterproof but don't have rubber rings for waterproofing.... then maybee just the circuit boards and bodies are moulded together in plastic to make it waterproof... the petzls are only rated ipx4.......


2016 storm has o ring unlike spot I don't know about 2017 I wonder if it is safe to use lithium battery with them


----------



## Daniel_sk (Apr 19, 2017)

I have just received the Spot 2017 model and so far - I like it! I am hoping it will replace my 10+ year old Tikka XP (with Seoul P4 mod). The price is great - $39 and I was able to buy it locally for 36 Euros (Slovakia).
What I like and see as an improvement over Tikka XP:
- waterproof up to 1m (Tikka was more like "rain proof")
- 3x LED - one wide-beam for closeup work (extra useful), one for distance and one red LED (also improvement over Tikka XP - I don't need to switch the diffusers).
- compact and light package 
- output can be adjusted gradually (e.g. SF Minimus) and will remember the setting. Also the broad and narrow beams have a separate memory - so you can set each one and they will both remember
- PowerTap - now this is something which I think is VERY useful for hiking. I am usually using a lower output around the camp or while walking, but sometimes you need to quickly check something in the distance. With PowerTap you can switch to "Turbo" and the quickly return back to your setting. I much prefer this over the SF Minimus UI where you would have to dial-up to maximum output and then return back to your original setting.
- lockout feature 

Minor complaint:
- The UI is confusing at first but no problem to learn it in a minute.

I will write a better report once I have the time to test it out in the field.


----------



## FlashlightR (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi Daniel_sk,
The new models indeed are very nice headlamps. 
Could you tell us if the battery compartment is really waterproof and contains a rubber seal?
And..... does it still use visible PWM in dimmed mode?


----------



## Daniel_sk (Apr 19, 2017)

The battery compartment doesn't have a rubber seal and looks like it will get wet in heavier rain. The manual describes this:


> IPX8: Waterproof—Tested to operate up to 1.1 meters underwater for 30 minutes. If submerged, water may enter the battery compartment and it will still operate, and it should be dried out completely afterwards.


That green sleeve around the headlamp is made of rubber but the area around the compartment lock doesn't look waterproof. 
So I guess the rest of the headlamp is sealed - the batteries could get wet but that shouldn't do any damage (I hope). I am not noticing any PWM right now on dimmed mode - but I will test it more once I get home. I tried recording the light with my webcam and phone - and they are not revealing any flicker so the PWM probably has higher frequency.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## FlashlightR (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks for the info! I think it's a bit strange to rate something ipx8 waterproof when no seal is used.... 
I like to hear more from you after using the light some time.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Apr 19, 2017)

It's compliant with the IPX8 standard even if the battery compartment is not sealed (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_Code):


> The equipment is suitable for continuous immersion in water under conditions which shall be specified by the manufacturer. However, with certain types of equipment, it can mean that water can enter but only in such a manner that it produces no harmful effects. The test depth and/or duration is expected to be greater than the requirements for IPx7, and other environmental effects may be added, such as temperature cycling before immersion.


Of course it's up for debate whether prolonged water exposure isn't harmful to batteries (and sea water would of course damage the contacts).


----------



## FlashlightR (Apr 19, 2017)

Besides damaging the contacts, salt water is a very good conductor so I think it will cause short-circuit.....


----------



## wtrm (Apr 20, 2017)

In2016 model water easily gets into battery compartment so i think it's not that water proof. The pcp is isolated but water can damage batteries. 
They are made for mountain climbing market i think so they don't have proper heat sinking to cool the device and heat is kept inside and used for heating batteries by heat sink for better cold weather performance. But if you use it at high for a long time in hot weather it will reduce its output(about maybe 10 percent)


----------



## Stevie (Apr 25, 2017)

Have to admit I am not too keen...just seem like B.D (and Petzl) won't drop the 3 x AAA format for commercial reasons (cheap to produce direct drive, PWM etc)....it's all just old technology for me I regret. All plastic construction too.... They market the prices too high for what they actually are.


----------



## beavis87 (Apr 29, 2017)

I had a Storm for a week and it broke. All I did was keep it my cargo pocket for a dark (since morning). Took it out at dusk and it was on. Wouldn't turn off unless I took out batteries. Wouldn't cycle through any modes, except to pulse the red or green lights as well as the main bulb being on constant dim. When getting red or green, the main light would pulse bright for a second or two then return to dim. Expected better. I am in the Army and I only had it in the field for less than a week and it did that. That was the first time I put it in my pocket, although I have put a few cheap Walmart ones in there with no ill effect.


----------



## marinemaster (May 12, 2017)

That is why I buy Petzl. I have four of them excellent reliability, they always work.


----------

